# Who sells S Scale kits?



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Since I don't know where else to post this question, I settled on this thread:

has anyone ever seen a place to buy S scale kits???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I won't see the S gagers till November. I Googled this Helper
Another for buildings.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, T-man. I've never tried building a kit, so it should be interesting reading.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check it out just for you.

I have won multiple items from big Al. Very fair price to ship them.

Wreckers reckers same thing.:laugh:


http://www.autotraderclassics.com/articles/templates/video.xhtml?articleId=46283

He goes from all Lionel then all Marx then all American Flyer then all HO...... maybe then all S Keep an eye on him.

Great seller!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Bump this for reckers*

Bump this for reckers


bump


----------

